# Applet-Fehlermeldung



## Huitzlipochtli (28. Jan 2012)

Weiterführung zum gleichen Thema. Bitte erst hier lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/deployment/130995-applet-laeuft-browser.html

Versuche seit einiger Zeit erfolglos mein Applet (läuft in netbeans) auf meiner Website auf npage zum laufen zu bringen. Folgende Fehlermeldung spuckt die Konsole aus: 


```
Java-Plug-in 1.6.0_26
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0_30-b03-389-9M3425 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = /Users/muster

----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsolenfenster schließen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

Java-Plug-in 1.6.0_26
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.5.0_30-b03-389-9M3425 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = /Users/muster: Klasse normalverteilung.ParameterVariieren.class nicht gefunden
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: normalverteilung.ParameterVariieren.class
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Applet2ClassLoader.findClass(Applet2ClassLoader.java:252)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass0(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:250)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:180)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadClass(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:161)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:252)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2ClassLoader.loadCode(Plugin2ClassLoader.java:687)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager.createApplet(Plugin2Manager.java:3046)
	at sun.plugin2.applet.Plugin2Manager$AppletExecutionRunnable.run(Plugin2Manager.java:1498)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:655)
Ausnahme: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: normalverteilung.ParameterVariieren.class
```

Mich wundert, dass da überhaupt was Users/... steht, ich lade das Programm über :

applet codebase="http://file1.npage.de/011132/50/html/" code="normalverteilung.ParameterVariieren.class" width="400" height="400" alt="Java kann nicht angezeigt werden"></applet>

Die Datei liegt in npage, der browser sollte also gar nicht versuchen, die Datei auf meinen Rechner zu finden. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ? Bin grad zeimlich verwirrt ... :bahnhof:


----------



## parabool (28. Jan 2012)

die class-Datei muss im package-Ordner "normalverteilung" liegen.
Also dort wo die class liegt Order anlegen und class reinkopieren.

Lies Dir am besten das von L-ectron-X verlinkte Tutorial durch.


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (28. Jan 2012)

Hmm... Mir ist noch nicht klar, wie ich das Problem lösen soll. Packages selbst kann ich in mein npage verzeichnis nicht hochladen. Einfach einen gewöhnlichen Unterordner namens "normalverteilung" zu erstellen und die class reinzukopiern hab ich probiert, aber geholfen hats net. packages sind keine normalen Ordner sondern spezielle Java-Dateien oder ?


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Jan 2012)

Huitzlipochtli hat gesagt.:


> packages sind keine normalen Ordner sondern spezielle Java-Dateien oder ?


Nein. Packages sind Ordner, in denen Klassen thematisch gesammelt werden können.
Wenn du keine Verzeichnisse auf deinem Webspace anlegen kannst/darfst, solltest du dein Applet in eine Jar-Datei verpacken und diese dann einbinden. Das wird eigentlich generell so gemacht.
Eine Jar-Datei kann auch Packages enthalten.

Wenn du es nicht mit Packages hinbekommst, kannst du sie auch erst mal auskommentieren und neu kompilieren. So lässt sich zumindest erstmal die Funktionstüchtigkeit deines Applets prüfen.
Bedenke aber: Alle Klassen müssen dann im gleichen Verzeichnis liegen.


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (29. Jan 2012)

Jetzt hab ich in NetBeans mit bereinigen und erstellen eine jar-Datei erstellt und hochgeladen. Der Download-Balken lief dann aber nur bis 95%, dann hat er gestoppt. Hab das ganze mehrmals probiert, immer genau das selbe. Dennoch hatte ich dann die entsprechende File in meinem Verzeichnis. Das gleiche ist auch passiert, als ich die Klasse mit ausgeklammertem package-Befehl hochladen wollte. 

Wenn ich jetzt die App lade mit 


```
<object archive="apptest.jar" 
codebase="http://file1.npage.de/011132/50/html/apptest.jar"
classid="java:apptest.ParameterVariieren.class" codetype="application/java-vm" 
width="400" height="400" />
```

passiert einfach gar nichts. Die Seite lädt zwar, aber weder Fehlermeldung noch App werden angezeigt, auf der Java-Konsole erscheint nichts neues. 

In meiner Jar-Datei sind im Package apptest die Klassen Main mit der main Methode(von Netbeans automatisch erstellt, ist aber leer und für mein Programm nicht nötig) und die Klasse ParameterVariieren. ParameterVariieren läuft in NetBeans, am Programm selbst liegt es also nicht ?
Jemand ne Idee was ich falsch mache? Liegts vielleicht am nicht vollständigen Laden ? Wieso tritt das Problem auf? Bilder und auch einzelne class Dateien mit package-Befehl konnte ich problemlos hochladen.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2012)

Probiere mal folgenden Tag

```
<object archive="apptest.jar" 
codebase="http://file1.npage.de/011132/50/html"
classid="java:apptest.ParameterVariieren.class" codetype="application/java-vm" 
width="400" height="400">
</object>
```


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (29. Jan 2012)

Hab deinen Tag ausprobiert, passiert auch nichts. Mir ist grad aufgefallen : Wenn ich die Seite in meinem npage-editor öffne steht da ein flash-zeichen, wo mein applet sein sollte.


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2012)

OK, probiere einfach mal ein applet-Tag:

```
<applet codebase="http://file1.npage.de/011132/50/html" archive="apptest.jar" code="apptest.ParameterVariieren.class" width="400" height="400">
</applet>
```


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (29. Jan 2012)

Super, danke  Jetzt läufts. Irgendwie setzt er innerhalb der App noch die Größe falsch, aber das krieg ich vielleicht noch selbst hin. Weißt du woran sowas liegen könnte ? Haben manche Server mit bestimmten Tags Probleme ?
Vielen Dank nochma


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Jan 2012)

Huitzlipochtli hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie setzt er innerhalb der App noch die Größe falsch, aber das krieg ich vielleicht noch selbst hin. Weißt du woran sowas liegen könnte ?


Das lässt sich ohne Bild/Code oder die näheren Umstände (bspw. Einstellungen in der IDE) schwer sagen. Ich tippe mal LayoutManager oder ein gesetztes "NullLayout".



Huitzlipochtli hat gesagt.:


> Haben manche Server mit bestimmten Tags Probleme ?


Sicher nicht, weil die Tags vom Browser verarbeitet werden. Entweder ein fehlerhaftes Tag (da kann ich noch mal gucken), oder eine fehlerhafte Implementierung von Web-Standards im Browser.
Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Huitzlipochtli (29. Jan 2012)

Das Problem mit der Größe hab ich behoben. Hatte in NetBeans immer das App auf eine feste Größe gesetzt, die die Ausmaße 400, 400 gesprengt hat. Hab setSize weggelassen und alles ist in Ordnung. 

Ich nutze Safari als Browser.


----------

